# G3 Imac new hard drive



## applecrisp (Mar 10, 2005)

Hi I have an older g3 tray loading five flavours imac and i also have a pc that has a slightly bigger hard drive in it I was wondering if it is possible to put that hard drive in my imac and if so how would i do this. like then how i do i format the hard drive because Ive heard it has to be partitioned a certain way something.


----------



## MSY-Houston (Dec 5, 2004)

applecrisp said:


> Hi I have an older g3 tray loading five flavours imac and i also have a pc that has a slightly bigger hard drive in it I was wondering if it is possible to put that hard drive in my imac and if so how would i do this. like then how i do i format the hard drive because Ive heard it has to be partitioned a certain way something.


That's probably a 233 or 266 mHz computer (look for About this Mac/computer under the Apple menu). I'm not sure if it will work because of 1) hardare/software architecture and 2) physical size of hard drive.

You might try checking the Support section on the Apple site for G3 iMacs.

http://www.apple.com/support/imac/g3/

To identify your model, go here:

http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=58669

You can get the technical specs for different models here:

http://www.info.apple.com/support/applespec.html

Good luck!


----------

